# Moon flower show



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

I've grown Moon flowers for about 5 years now. Before I got bees I noticed 1-2 local bees gathering pollen as soon as the flowers opened. After getting bees this past summer the moon flowers opening became quite the show. 50 plus bees would show up and wear them out for about 30 min. The bees started showing up early and would force their way into the flower before it would open. Sometimes there would be 5-7 bees in each flower. I plan to plant these next year right next to my hives so they can work them right up until they loose light.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I have moon flowers planted next to my hives and some volunteers came up in my butternut squash. Fantastic show as you say.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

which moon flower are you referring to?

Moon Flower
A common name for several night-blooming plants, some with white flowers, including:

Nightblooming cereus species, including Hylocereus.
Datura species, including D. inoxia
Ipomoea species previously separated in Calonyction, including I. alba
Mentzelia species, including M. pumila


----------

